# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  راه اندازی نرم افزار روی سیستم کاربر و مشکلات نصب کریستال ریپورت

## helpsos

سلام
من یه برنامه دارم که برای گزارشات اون از کریستال ریپورت 10 استفاده کردم.
حالا می خوام برنامه را روی سیستم کاربر نصب کنم
برای نمایش گزارشات آیا باید کریستال ریپورت را بر روی سیستم کاربر نصب کنم؟

یه جایی خوندم که اگه برخی dll های کریستال ریپورت را همراه فایل نصب بذارین دیگه نیاز به نصب کل کریستال ریپورت نیست. ولی نمی دونم که کدوم dll ها را باید برداشت.

حالا دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارن میشه یه راهنمایی بکنند؟

با تشکر

----------


## helpsos

با سلام
از انتقال شما ممنون
ولی بهتر نبود یه کمکی می کردین تا اینکه اونرا انتقال بدین؟ :بوس:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
معمولا برنامه هاي ستاپ ساز امكاناتي دارن كه مي‌تونن فايل پروژه شما رو اسكن كنن و فايلهاي مورد نياز رو در بسته ستاپ قرار بدن و همچنين مي‌تونن برنامتون رو اجرا كنن و شما وارد قسمتهاي مختلف برنامه بشيد و اون نرم افزارها فايلهايي كه در هر قسمت استفاده شده رو به ستاپ اضافه مي‌كنن
Wise Installation System و Setup Factory اين امكانات رو دارن

----------


## rezankh

به اين تاپيك يك سري بزنيد حتما كمكتون ميكنه.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?415930

----------

